# basic intakes



## kemp1 (14 Jul 2010)

Are the next basic intakes in January 2011 like me ruicruiting officer told me?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

*Maybe, the usual answer to a question like that is to ask your Recruiter.*

Just in case someone here has a crystal ball that looks upon your exact situation, it might help them to know the following:

a.  Regular or Reserve, 
b.  trade, and
c.  location (if Reserve).


----------



## MP_Bound (14 Jul 2010)

sounds like English might not be your first language, but please take time to make sure you have spelled words correctly before posting.

The spell check picked up these words easily. They are highlighted in red.



> Are the next basic intakes in January 2011 like my recruiting officer told me?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> sounds like English might not be your first language, but please take time to make sure you have spelled words correctly before posting.
> 
> The spell check picked up these words easily. They are highlighted in red.



And that could have been sent by PM as polite advice.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## kemp1 (14 Jul 2010)

Sorry i will spell check next time.  :

im going in for nav com, i was told that basic intakes are in January but than some people are telling me they are going in October and some the 1st of November so i am confused also take note that the applied around the same time as me.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

> Sorry i will spell check next time.  :
> 
> im going in for nav com, i was told that basic intakes are in January but than some people are telling me they are going in October and some the 1st of November so i am confused also take note that the applied around the same time as me.



Did you read my first reply?

Across the CF, BMQ courses happen regularly, but BMQ courses are not filled with randomly selected candidates. The one you will go on will depend on which course is most efficient for the CF.  

If you are Reserve applicant, the unit you are trying to join may only run one BMQ per year (and may share that with other units).

If you are Regular Force, the scheduling of your BMQ may depend on when your following trade courses start - the system will not send you on BMQ to have you wait even longer for your next course if they can help it.  ideally, BMQs are scheduled so that graduates go directly on their following courses.  It could be that your trade only takes in one or two intake courses per year.

It does not matter where anyone else is in their process - there are too many variables to try and establish any pattern from a few applicants' information.

The bottom line is this - no-one here will have more accurate information of your file than your recruiter.  Asking again by rephrasing the question will not improve the answer.


----------



## kemp1 (14 Jul 2010)

kay thank you


----------

